# Hand Grenade Christmas Tree Lights



## Avix (Dec 22, 2003)

the other night we were watching "A Very Ermy Christmas" and R. Lee was decorating his tree with Hand Grenade Lights, I looked at my wife and said "we know the kind of people who would put those on the tree", to which she replied "WE are the kind of people who would put those on a tree and i want a set!" (she likes my flashlights, she ownes more firearms than me, no she doesn't have a sister, sorry).

Googled, nothing, Foogled, nothing, wrote a letter to Mail Call. nothing so far.. any one out there in flashaholic land have an idea where a guy can find his wife hand grenade christmas tree lights?


----------



## Darell (Dec 22, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Avix said:*
any one out there in flashaholic land have an idea where a guy can find his wife hand grenade christmas tree lights?


[/ QUOTE ]
I'm sorry I can't help... but I had to mention that this mooshy romatic stuff just has no place here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 22, 2003)

Avix,
Sorry I can't help you with your lights, but you and your wife sound like my kind of people /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 23, 2003)

OOOH RAH!!!!!!


----------



## MikeF (Dec 23, 2003)

Possibly the props people made them for the movie, possibly from plastic toy grenades or maybe surplus de-watts?


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 23, 2003)

These guys:

http://simplylighting.com

used to sell a vast amount of wierd and wonderful lights. They`ve downsized their range recently which is a shame, but you never know what they might still have. I never saw hand-grenade lights there before, but admittedly I never went looking for them!

You could also try Ebay. Always an infuriating amount of Nascar, NFL, fishing lure, shotgun shell, etc lights for sale, that get in my way when I`m looking for vintage collectible sets. Wouldn`t surprise me if someone sold grenade-lites too.....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## RussH (Dec 31, 2003)

Perhaps we flashaholics should make our own. Maybe a few Molotov cocktails would be appropriate for a new years celebration?


----------



## LED-FX (Dec 31, 2003)

Try

http://www.primallite.com

but the online catalogue is gone, they may make something in that line.

Adam


----------



## Avix (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry to take so long getting back to this, IIRC he was takeing them out of a box that looked like it was tricked up by the props people "Gunny's Grenade Lights" or something very close to that, the Mail Call people sent me a nice "thank you for writing, if we use your question we'll get back to you" kind of answer. unfortunatly I don't do E-bay, so thats out, they MIGHT have been some kind of toy's modded, but from the quick close up they looked made as lights.

I'll just keep looking, thanks for all the tips (and I'll try to keep the mushy stuff out of my posts in Future, Grin)


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 9, 2004)

Found another place with a variety but no grenades. Their name? www.cheesylights.com

And I've heard a grenade called a pineapple and they do have these


----------



## Avix (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks gwbaltzell, close but not quite. this is getting to be frustrating, I wonder if there is a differnt way to get hold of the show (Mail Call) and get hold of a real person instead of a canned reply box.


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh, that R Lee Ermey! Sorry I dropped cable awhile back and haven't got satellite yet.
I'm surprised it not an item sold on his website. There is a forum and if you don't get an answer from his staff you might get one from the other forum users. Did a quick search and didn't find the subject brought up yet.

Good luck.
George


----------



## Avix (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks George, I'll give that a try.


----------

